

Final Cut Pro update will be the “biggest overhaul” since the original - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/final-cut-pro-update-will-be-the-biggest-overhaul-since-the-original-tapped-for-spring-2011-release/

======
mathnode
Premiere boasts 64bit and GPU acceleration. Legacy GUI issues aside on Final
Cuts behalf, the fact is premiere is fast. And now with Smoke on Mac for the
more serious editors (looking to invest in extra hardware required for
realtime 1080p/2k/4k/... editing), Apple have a lot to catch up on. Digital
Domain and The Foundry saw Apple Shake into a shallow grave and nailed every
nail into the coffin with Nuke.

Shake and Final Cut were purchased by Apple to bolster macs in the media
market. It's disgraceful shame they let Shake die.

------
zdw
Current versions of FCP are still stuck using OS X 10.4 ways of doing things.

There have been huge changes in OS X since then, with a remake of Quicktime in
Cocoa and all the new HPC tools like GCD and OpenCL...

Apple has plenty of opportunities to make progress.

------
wazoox
FinalCut Pro is probably one of the very last big Carbon app, and as such is
still stuck in 32 bits land. Particularly unfortunate for a video app.

~~~
redial
I really hope they make it cocoa/64 bits. Also it would be nice if it were
available on the app store, next to FC Express.

~~~
lurch_mojoff
Considering it had been in development for at least, what, two years, there is
very little chance, and absolutely no excuse, for this next version of FCP to
not be Cocoa. And if it is Cocoa it certainly is going to be 64 bit.

------
vilya
Hopefully this means they'll finally release a 64-bit version of QuickTime
too!

~~~
zdw
As of 10.6, QuicktimeX is Cocoa/64-bit

~~~
vilya
Sorry, I meant the Quicktime library. QuicktimeX uses QtKit which is 64-bit,
but QtKit still calls out to Quicktime 7 for a lot of tasks; and Quicktime 7,
as far as I know, still has no 64-bit version. There's an Ars Technica page
with some good information about this:
[http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2009/08/mac-
os-x-10-6.a...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2009/08/mac-
os-x-10-6.ars/6)

There's also no 64-bit Quicktime for Windows (again, AFAIK - I'd love to be
wrong about this!).

------
stop
There's been a hell of a lot of updates of FCP the last few years. I'm not
sure how much is relevant innovation and how much is simply a strategy for
dealing with piracy.

